# How can I check the Bios?



## giants47 (Sep 20, 2007)

I am having a problem with my cd rom player and burner. Neither are working. I've seen a few replies to others who are having similar problems that they should check the Bios. 

Thanks


----------



## kbd_usr (Jun 20, 2007)

At first boot, you press a key, or combination. Typically,
DEL
F12
CTRL+ALT

Those are the ones used most often. Check the website of you manufacturer for the information for your particular system. When you first turn on the computer, press the correct key(s).

In the BIOS screen, what your looking for are the IDE drives. This is the interface of most CD devices. Could be DMA conflicts, often, or something as simple as a loose connection. Which would show by the device not being present in the section listing IDE devices.

I'd suggest you go to the manufacturers' website for more info. If you have tech support, they'll walk you through it.


----------



## giants47 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you Kbd. I'll try that.


----------

